# BMW engine detail....



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi

Below is a picture of my engine bay. The areas I've marked in red are the areas I think I need to cover with foil. Can anyone confirm my thoughts and suggest any other areas which I might need to cover?


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

I wouldn't cover the two things you've highlighted mate.

Cover the back of the headlights and any wire switches you can see :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i just cover any bare wires and the battery


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

cover the brak and clutch resovoirs (top left) air intake and battery terminals apart from that you should be fine with a modern engine bay, they are designed to get wet. If in doubt about any electrical connections spray them with some wd40. 

Also dont use a pressure washer or steam cleaner in the engine bay, basically the steps to follow are as follows:

1) Start engine and run to just get it warm not hot.
2) Cover resovoirs and air intake, protect any exposed connections
3) Spray the bay with degreaser and leave and then agitate with brushes in stubborn areas and reapply degreaser. 
4) Use a normal garden hose with a normal spray on it, gently rinse the bay out using the rose type sprinker setting. 
5) Uncover everything and start the engine close the bonnet and let it dry that majority out. 
6) You will find a couple of places where the water has pooled and wont dry so just use some old cloths and paper towels to blot these areas up.

dave


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> cover the brak and clutch resovoirs (top left) air intake and battery terminals apart from that you should be fine with a modern engine bay, they are designed to get wet. If in doubt about any electrical connections spray them with some wd40.
> 
> Also dont use a pressure washer or steam cleaner in the engine bay, basically the steps to follow are as follows:
> 
> ...


following that advice would mean you had the engine running and the air intake covered.... cant be a good thing.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

no, if you read it again, it says "uncover everything" on part 5.

The above is very handy advice, just missing your choice of plastic finish, some prefer shine, others matt.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> no, if you read it again, it says "uncover everything" on part 5.
> 
> The above is very handy advice, just missing your choice of plastic finish, some prefer shine, others matt.


thats personal preference, most modern cars have engine covered in plastic like the BMW above, where as older cars and a lot of show cars i have seen have the engine exposed so then your into metal polishing and dressing hoses etc.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Which makes Modern engine bays so much easier to do that something older like a Mini or a Capri.

But again its like wax v sealent, some prefer wax, some prefer sealent.

My GFs engine bay is shiney on the plastic, the 4x4 is matt.


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Silva1 said:


> i just cover any bare wires and the battery


Luckily the battery is in the boot in BMWs!!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent work and a good guide to cleaning the engine bay  Thanks


----------



## Graham1 (Nov 15, 2007)

AndyD said:


> Luckily the battery is in the boot in BMWs!!


The battery in a BMW is under the windscreen on the N/S as in the picture above just behind the suspension leg.


----------



## Graham1 (Nov 15, 2007)

AndyD said:


> Luckily the battery is in the boot in BMWs!!


The battery on my E46 is under the bonnet on the N/S under the windscreen as in the picture above


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

I recently detailed an identical engine bay and the areas marked will not need covering.

One thing I noticed is that the point where the bonnet hinges bolt to the chassis there is an area which clogs with dirt as there is no run off. The 3 series I did had not been detailed before and had what looked to be 4 years worth of dirt stuck in these areas. 

From looking at the picture I am sure that yours is not that bad but thought it is worth mentioning.


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

harddrive said:


> I recently detailed an identical engine bay and the areas marked will not need covering.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that the point where the bonnet hinges bolt to the chassis there is an area which clogs with dirt as there is no run off. The 3 series I did had not been detailed before and had what looked to be 4 years worth of dirt stuck in these areas.
> 
> From looking at the picture I am sure that yours is not that bad but thought it is worth mentioning.


Cheers Pal, any advice is always helpful.


----------



## chris84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Graham1 said:


> The battery on my E46 is under the bonnet on the N/S under the windscreen as in the picture above


It depends on the model, BMW's always have perfect weight distribution, the battery on my E46 Coupé is in the boot.


----------

